
Is Tesla Doomed? - prostoalex
http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a26859/bob-lutz-tesla/
======
zer0defex
While traditional car makers can catch-up relatively quickly on some fronts
with big budgets, they'll still miss the boat in terms of what makes Tesla so
appealing - innovation and progress pushed forward by the company rather than
the market is a huge sell.

Musk respected Jobs and his accomplishments at Apple for a simple reason:
"It's really hard to design products by focus groups. A lot of times, people
don't know what they want until you show it to them."

Big auto is reactionary, and until that changes, nothing will change (for
them).

------
dagw
I doubt Tesla is doomed, but I wonder if Tesla's profits will ever come from
cars. I wonder if in the near future the 'real' Tesla will be a battery and
automotive technology company with the cool cars simply being a loss leading
advertising strategy.

